# bromoMANIA!



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2011)

As promised here is a recent pic of my bromo collection.  It's missing a very light cobalt, backwards Z bottle that I have to get back.  Like most diggers I collect every type of bottle but try to find niches of something without tons of collector interest to specifically collect.  I found the lowly bromos fit this very well.  Since I grew up with Baltimore as the closest big city and the Bromo-seltzer and Maryland Glass Corporation history is pretty fascinating this is also a local bottle for me.  I also dug the smaller aqua/clear bromo as a kid so that got me started.  The small oval bottle on the left is an EMERSON'S PHARMACY Baltimore Md bottle and predates the bromos and is the only one reported that I know of.  The aqua/clear four inch bromo I bought from our own Staunton Dan and is the only reported one of those that I know of.  I still have a ways to go to fill up this collection.  There is a tremendous amount of bromo related advertising out there but for now I'm limiting myself to the bottles.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice Steve.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 24, 2011)

Those look really nice lined up in the snow...(Good thing they're sturdy bottles)...Thanks for the picture..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2011)

Ahh, so your one of the others with the reverse z 2.5" aqua. I knew there were more.
 Nice collection there!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent run you have there! I've never dug any special bromos out here in Illinois but have excavated some of the huge cork-top ones. Those buyers must have had some terrible hangovers! []

 I dunno why people hate on them, sure they are common but they are far more interesting and displayable than most other widespread meds. I certainly take them back with me. At one time I had over 200 of the things and sold them on eBay in lots of 20. Paid for my gas and then some.


----------



## waskey (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice collection Steve, I am yet to dig a BIM Bromo. Ive dug some of the cork top ABM ones and ive tossed around a million of the screw top ones, but still never a cork top BIM one. I guess I just havent dug many places old enough to have them.


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, something made in the millions there's got to be some oddballs out there.  Interestingly, Emerson made two round bottle amber meds but you never see an amber bromo.  Its hard to tell in the pic but these four and five inch off color bromos are very whittled and crude.  I've never seen a cobalt one with such whittle.  I wonder if there is a connection between the cold mold ripple and the off color glass - like they used that to warm up the mold?  Though they made so many they probably didn't care what color it turned out.  One source says that the Cumberland Glass Co of Bridgeton NJ started making bromos but Emerson had Maryland Glass formed because Cumberland couldn't keep up with demand.  Maybe he also didn't like the cobalt color quality control.[]  I thought odd colors were more associated with end of the day stuff.  If anyone has a heavily opalized one or different color I'd be interested.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 25, 2011)

For anyone that's interested Cecil Munsey has a great history writeup on his web site. HERE
 Go to #137 on page 2


----------



## KBbottles (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome collection you got there!  Nice to see the different variants!

 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot


 
 Beautiful colors!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's two I own.  One is 5" tall, labeled and has no base embossing. Yard sale buy.  The other is 2 1/2 " dark teal, and has the number 7 embossed on the base.  I dug two teal ones last year, but one had a broken lip.  This pic shows the color exactly.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 25, 2011)

Close up of the label.  Both bottles are bim.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 25, 2011)

One more of the whole labeled bottle


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice Paul, I'd like a teal green one like that in the four inch size.  Digging two teal ones is probably a rare occurance.  I'd also like to get one with a nice lable like that.  Wow, if it could do half of what it claims I'd take the stuff![]


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's my one and only in my collection it measures like around 6 1/4" tall with a hand tooled lip.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not too attached to the labeled Bromo...PM me if you're interested.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 25, 2011)

It doesn't hurt to have one for a little color.  I need to get some decent examples of the larger sizes.


----------



## cracked bottle (Jan 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> As promised here is a recent pic of my bromo collection.  It's missing a very light cobalt, backwards Z bottle that I have to get back.  Like most diggers I collect every type of bottle but try to find niches of something without tons of collector interest to specifically collect.  I found the lowly bromos fit this very well.  Since I grew up with Baltimore as the closest big city and the Bromo-seltzer and Maryland Glass Corporation history is pretty fascinating this is also a local bottle for me.  I also dug the smaller aqua/clear bromo as a kid so that got me started.  The small oval bottle on the left is an EMERSON'S PHARMACY Baltimore Md bottle and predates the bromos and is the only one reported that I know of.  The aqua/clear four inch bromo I bought from our own Staunton Dan and is the only reported one of those that I know of.  I still have a ways to go to fill up this collection.  There is a tremendous amount of bromo related advertising out there but for now I'm limiting myself to the bottles.


 
 Steve,


 Nice lineup you have there.  One of my sons loves the Bromo's and I plan on picking him up a couple at the Baltimore Show.  


 Marc


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 26, 2011)

Steve, I know you've seen this but I thought I'd throw a pic up again. It's really one of the few I got left that I care about and thought others may want to see what I was talking about. It's not citron or weird clear, the closup just came out that way. It's just aqua.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's mine.. I love the funky patina on it!


----------



## Clam (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Steve I have a cobalt 2 1/2 with the backwards z if you want it. I will have to look and see what shade cobalt it is....Greg


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 27, 2011)

Eric, that's a good one especially with the backwards Z.  I think you sent the info on that one to Doc Andersen for inclusion in the next Bmore book or suppliment.  Charlie I think some opalized bottles look great, especially the cobalt ones, I'm gonna look out for some of those.  Greg and Paul I need to PM you guys.  There are many shades of cobalt to add, just ask the jar guys.  I'm surprised when I put up the pictures someone didn't joke "Hey, those look irradiated[]!"


----------



## sandchip (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya'll mention the backward "Z" examples;  a friend of mine found one that was embossed "BOMO SELTZER".  Is that a good one?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, not sure on value but that is one of four or so embossing errors known, that one, backward Z, BALTIMORG, and BROMOSELTZLR I think.  What size is the bottle?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Steve, I know you've seen this but I thought I'd throw a pic up again. It's really one of the few I got left that I care about and thought others may want to see what I was talking about. It's not citron or weird clear, the closup just came out that way. It's just aqua.


 


 Eric,...great bottle!          Thanks everyone for showing all the diff. Bromo's....I find them very interesting....


----------



## madman (Jan 28, 2011)

EARLY BROMO VARIANTS THE ONE ON THE  RIGHT READS AB CO. ON THE REAR HEEL


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 28, 2011)

Never heard of that one Mike......Very interesting!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Yes, not sure on value but that is one of four or so embossing errors known, that one, backward Z, BALTIMORG, and BROMOSELTZLR I think.  What size is the bottle?


 
 I need to take a picture of it, but I think it was about 3 inches tall.


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2011)

I ONCE HAD SOME OLD SHEET MUSIC PUT OUT BY BROMO...STRANGE AS MANY OF THESE I HAVE SEEN...THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I HAVE SEEN A LABLED ONE! MAN IN THE 70S DIGGERS LEFT THE AT THE DUMPS...NO MORE! JAMIE


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2011)

HEY STEVE  HERES THE EMBOSSMENT ON THE BROMO AB CO.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 31, 2011)

Mike, I vaguely remember you showing that before, its the only one I've ever seen with other embossing on it.  If made by the American Bottling Company from Chicago Ill. and other Ohio, including Toledo plants it was probably made after 1905 according to David Whitten's makers marks website. Before Maryland glass took over it was assumed Cumberland or HA was the producer but AB isn't recorded. I'd like to get a good description to give Doc Andersen for the next Baltimore book or suppliment.  What is the size, anything on the bottom, and is it ABM?


----------



## madman (Feb 4, 2011)

steve, ok heres the info, bottle purchased in toledo ohio , bottle is not machine made ,  bottle is 4 inches tall, base reads 1261 under that is 14 embossing is smaller than the other bottle i have same size and shape, and the cobalt is lighter, also hope this helps, ill post some pix when my batterys are up thanks for the interest


----------



## madman (Feb 4, 2011)

steve heres the base of the abco bromo


----------



## madman (Feb 4, 2011)

heres some other bromo variants


----------



## Bixby Bill (Feb 5, 2011)

That`s a great collection of Bromos. I never knew that there was a light aqua one made, I`ve dug dozens and dozens of the cobalt and prussian blue ones, but never found any that were unusual or error embossed. Good Luck on finding more!


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 5, 2011)

you could also collect all the many copies/knock-offs of the Bromos like this one....
Celery-Vesce


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Mike and thanks guys, they don't even come close to the Bixbys (yours are great) but it sure is fun to collect varients of bottles  that most people never knew existed.  There's always hope for that one more.  According to the Baltimore book there's a yellow/green bromo kinda like the Red Dragon seltzer can come in but I've never seen one.  I'm not into it yet but as far as advertising stuff, you could probably never collect all the Bromo - Seltzer possibilities out there!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2011)

From.


----------

